# Found a gopher tortoise today



## Stev0623 (Nov 19, 2010)

I know Im not supposed to mess with them, but I did (Florida Gopher). 

I saw it come out of the woods, cross the road, and come into my front yard. I went and checked it out, well Ill be damned if his shell wasnt cracked in half.

Called animal controll, theytold me to forget it, but I finally found a shelter for him. Theyre gonna treat him, nurse him, and then release him back wt the woods across the street from my house.

So awesome!


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 19, 2010)

pictures?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

You did the right thing, I have seen them survive cracked shells.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would do anything to be able to own a florida gopher


----------



## terryo (Nov 19, 2010)

That was a wonderful thing you did. I can't imagine just going across the street and finding tortoises.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

That is great! So glad you saw her and you found someone to help her.


----------



## Stev0623 (Nov 19, 2010)

So it turns out, that the shelter only has one person that really works with tortoises. When I was talking to them, we got to talking about my set up ( I was covered in saw dust while building another winter shelter for my RFs) and were talking about giving me training to work with florida gophers (I guess they get 5-10 a month) and helping me build a small pen so I could work in affiliation with them under their permit to raise them back to strength. 

How amazing is that?

I love it when good things come from negative situations. 

Also, when animal control told me to leave it alone they were actually telling me to break the law. By Florida Statute you have 48 hours from the time you see an injured gopher to bring it somewhere to get medical attention. That's crazy.

Their director is supposed to call me on monday!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Stev0623, that is so awesome! I just love happy stories, you must be really excited! You have to promise to update us and let us know how it is going!!! That is a huge compliment, they must have noticed and picked up on your love of torties!!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

Im jealous  Any chance they need a teenage helper


----------



## Isa (Nov 19, 2010)

That was very nice of you to help our little friend


----------



## Stev0623 (Nov 19, 2010)

marty, try google and the phone book. Try calling animal control and ask if they know of any tortoise/turtle shelters. 

You live over in Orlando, right? I'm sure there are shelters out there.

I believe you said you were 15, volunteering and community service hours are a must for Florida Bright Futures scholarships and look good on a college application(not that UCF is hard to get into anyways, lol).


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy endings always make me sniffle. A very happy ending is happening right here! Thanks for the post!

teri


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats is wonderful! Congratulations! You must be over the moon right now. You must keep us updated with stories and of course no story is complete without pictures.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 19, 2010)

toxodon said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > I would do anything to be able to own a florida gopher
> ...



Exactly plus i'm to young


----------



## Angi (Nov 19, 2010)

Good for you Steve. I hope you let Animal Control know they need to learn the laws.


----------

